# Is 2x12 cab enough for a metal gig?



## matisq (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to buy 2x12 cab loaded with V30 crated which is a direct copy of Mesa 2x12 Rectifier Horizontal. I think this will sound amazing but I'm not sure if 2x12 it's enough for a live shows. I think portability of 2x12 is decent a my age  I'm also considering Basson B412 which is great cab (and really overpriced now - I can get new one for 300$) but extremely heavy, but I think that V30 sound is what I'm looking for.

I know that on gigs where my cab will be miced it should be good, but sometimes I play shows in pubs where is no extra PA for guitars.

If it's important I play low tuned (A drop) metalcore.


----------



## Pedrojoca (Feb 17, 2011)

there has been a lot of discussion about 4x12 vs 2x12 around here, including myself, I actually got to open a topic about it 

From what I've heard, each extra speaker adds +3 db, this means that each extra speaker does add some volume and principally, projection.

But if you're planning to use it with a 100w (or even 50w) tube amp, come on..... it's enough to play at pubs!! You won't even get to 5/10 on the volume knob with a 2x12, probably. If you do, that's going to be a hell of a loud gig 

So, I think you should grab the 2x12, the v30 speakers sound awesome and the portability will be nice. I can't say anything about that cab you talked about, because I haven't heard it, but i'd still tell you to go with the v30


----------



## ThorSilhouette (Feb 17, 2011)

ive played club gigs with a 6505 mesa recto 2x12 rig. Never really cranked it past 3-4, its covered every venue ive ever played just fine. and if youre unmiced than youll just have to turn it up even more!


----------



## matisq (Feb 17, 2011)

Great to hear that!

One more thing - second guitarist in my band have Randall 4x12 loaded with Celestion 70/80 and he likes to crank up bass really hard. I assume that bass response from 2x12 is not so great. 

Anyway - will it works for entire band to have 4x12 with a lot of bass and 2x12 less bassed?


----------



## Kali Yuga (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, it's loud enough.

Bass response from 2x12s are better than 4x12s.

You'll be fine. Go for it.


----------



## Rook (Feb 17, 2011)

212 will be fine, you'll be able to drive your amp harder too without being told to turn down.

Watch the bass though, 212's tend to boom.


----------



## 155 (Feb 17, 2011)

I say no way in hell....go ahead and try


----------



## Larrikin666 (Feb 17, 2011)

We switch between using Vader 2x12s and 4x12s all the time for different shows. If they venue has good onstage monitors...then you'll be fine.


----------



## WhiteWalls (Feb 17, 2011)

Even if you are not miced up, the only thing you will have to worry about is that you may have to put the cab vertical to get it to ear level if the stage is too low.

Also, carrying around 50kg cabs sucks, and wheels don't help against stairs


----------



## matisq (Feb 18, 2011)

WhiteWalls said:


> Even if you are not miced up, the only thing you will have to worry about is that you may have to put the cab vertical to get it to ear level if the stage is too low.



... or put cab on a case


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah if you raise a 2x12 off the floor you project just as well as a 4x12.

In my last band I would put my 2x12 ontop of a random chair that was there and had no problems being heard over the other guitarists slanted 4x12. Sometimes I would even be a little overbearing xD


----------



## Inazone (Feb 18, 2011)

I've gigged with both, and at normal gig volumes, the number of speakers will make far less of an audible difference than the type of speakers and the cab construction. I honestly prefer my 2x12 (Mesa vertical) to my 4x12 simply for convenience.


----------



## drenzium (Feb 18, 2011)

If you're miced at a club, you're only using 1 speaker. So 2x12 or 4x12 or any amount of speakers is irrelevant.

I use an Orange 2x12 live (before that an Orange 4x12) and i personally cant notice a difference.


----------



## ryanlieksguitar (Feb 19, 2011)

Bass is fine - hell, on my Orange 2x12, coupled with BKP Aftermaths, I need to be careful to not be so bassy that it kinda dicks with our bass players sound! Yes, we're a frequency respect band


----------

